# The Heart of a Fox



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 2, 2008)

This is my first ever fanfiction. Its about this girl named Yuki, who's father is none other than the nine-tailed fox. And she's forced to live with the fact that she will always be different than her friends in the Leaf village because of her bloodline. I would apperciate comments and suggestions to help futher the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Prologue
 Why is being different so wrong?? To never really be accepted by anyone, thats the life of an outcast. Thats my life. To get those cold stares no matter where you, hurtful words, and no friends. Not many people understand what it feels like to be all alone. Where I was born, I no longer remember. My family, all I had left was my father and now I no longer have him to go to. He was sealed up in a kid named Naruto 17 years ago. Since then, I had lived in the leaf village. I never trusted anyone because of what befalled my father. I stayed away from humans, planning my revenge for when I was strong enough to take on the Leaf village. But that all changed when I meet Itachi Uchiha. He acknowledged my existence and trained me on his free time to control my mass amount of chakra. Did I finally find someone to life for?? Or is it a cheap trick planned by those elders in charge of the village?? Itachi eventually left the village when he was 13. And I sooned followed out of sheer stupidity but I didn't think of the consequences then. I was to young to comprehend what would happen if I returned to the village. All I ever wanted was to be loved by someone.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow......no one is interested at all????  This suckz.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

her dads the NINE TAILS?? like.. the fox itself?? GOOD GOD!! HOW DRUNK WAS HE?!?!?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> her dads the NINE TAILS?? like.. the fox itself?? GOOD GOD!! HOW DRUNK WAS HE?!?!?



the fox? yeah what she said... how can a fox this big mate with a human woman and the kid still is human? nevermind that... well anyway explain please and wanna read more... i wanna know what Yuki's relationship with Naruto was...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok to clear up some confusion I better explain this. Yuki is not really all human. She is a fox but is diguised as a human. True, she's only half because of her mother. But she mostly takes after Kyuubi.  She rarely will ever show her fox self to people. I'm not really going to explain about Kyuubi and her mother. That will come later in the story. I will update soon, i need to get the first chapter straightened out.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Ok to clear up some confusion I better explain this. Yuki is not really all human. She is a fox but is diguised as a human. True, she's only half because of her mother. But she mostly takes after Kyuubi.  She rarely will ever show her fox self to people. I'm not really going to explain about Kyuubi and her mother. That will come later in the story. I will update soon, i need to get the first chapter straightened out.



*thank you for straghtening this. I'll be waiting for an update... patiently.​*


----------



## tigermoorjani (Jul 7, 2008)

its nice but it sounds too much like the haku zabuza story and if it is inspired from that try m,ake it a bit diff. in dialogue atleast cuz all or most of these dialogoues were said by haku wen he told evry1 his story. buty u get an A for effort publish some more ch.s and we shll c how it comes out ok?


----------



## SeventhDan (Jul 7, 2008)

*how can a fox this big mate with a human woman and the kid still is human?*

This is the powerful Kyuubi no Kitsune, he can do what he wants. After all didn't Zeus conform himself to many shapes in order to love human women?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok. Here's the first chapter. And don't worry, Yuki is not telling the story here. I only did that for a spoiler. ANYWAYS, here you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 1: A return in the mist. Part 1.

       The forest was pretty quiet. Only the sound of birds singing in the morning could be heard. On a near by cliff, a young fox watched the forest slowly come to life. Yuki had been wide awake far longer than anything else. Her tails were comfortably wrapped around her delicate body. Her ears twitched now and then. She was lost in thought, thinking of the warning Itachi had given her before she left. She knew that she should've listened to him but, she knew it was time. The wind gently blew at her ruff. She sighed and stood up. She turned her head east and gazed at the buildings that were part of the Hidden Leaf Village.
     "Its' time that I came back." She said quietly.
  She walked slowly toward the village and dissappeared in the morning mist.

      Naruto Uzumaki, the hidden leaf village's number one hyperactive ninja, and the barrier of the nine-tailed fox, sat down in a chair, a bored expression was plain on his face. Again, there was no missions for him to do today. He couldn't talk to Sakura, she was at the hospital helping out the doctors. He decided that he was going to go get some ramen, since he had nothing better to do. He ran outside and down the street, just to burn of his energy.  





Okay. thats all I had for the first part of the chapter. I'll post the other half tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 1: A return in the mist Part 2.
Naruto sat there satisfied. He ate at least three bowls of ramen. He sighed gratefully and paid the bill. He was in his own little world when he heard a commotion down the street.

"Huh?? Whats going on now?" He grumbled.

He got up and decided he better check it out. Down the street he saw two leaf ninja were laying in the street and a girl stood by them. He didn't recognize her at all. When he approached, she didn't even look at him.

"Hey whats going on here? Who do you think you are?" He asked.

She looked up at him. She glared at him, like Sasuke had done to him when he wanted to be left alone. Naruto gulped and stepped back. Her level of chakra was nothing to laugh at. 

"My name is Yuki. I think these ninja remembered me."

"Oh yea? Well my name is.........."

"Naruto Uzumaki if i remember correctly. I know who you are. So don't even try to tell me about you. Itachi told me what I wanted to know."


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2008)

*nice. can you make the chapters a bit longer?​*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 9, 2008)

Ooooo... More more more..
What happens next?!?!?

&& Yess, longer chapters would be nice..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

I would like to write longer chapters but my dad put a timer on our computer so I only get an hour on the computer every day. It SUCKZ.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 10, 2008)

Ouch yeaah same here..
Until i got my own computer..
Try writing it down on paper..
Then when your hour comes, you just type it up..
Just advice.. No insult intended..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ouch yeaah same here..
> Until i got my own computer..
> Try writing it down on paper..
> Then when your hour comes, you just type it up..
> Just advice.. No insult intended..



*Sis! You're back!   .... erm... what I meant to say was...waiting for another chapter...​*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah i m back.. Send me a PM if ya wana chat..

Yeah like she said.. Waiting for the next chapter..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ouch yeaah same here..
> Until i got my own computer..
> Try writing it down on paper..
> Then when your hour comes, you just type it up..
> Just advice.. No insult intended..



Thanks for the advice. I figured that out awhile a go. I have to go to the library to use the computer now. My dad grounded me from the computer until further notice.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Thanks for the advice. I figured that out awhile a go. I have to go to the library to use the computer now. My dad grounded me from the computer until further notice.



*oh, yeah tough luck. that's my parents' favourite grounding. need I say they do it often? and it kills me!!!​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

OK now. I got the second chapter. ENJOY!!!

Chapter 2: Confertation.

"I.....Itachi?" Naruto stammered.

Yuki grinned wolfishly and nodded. Naruto looked down in complete shock. He clenched his fists and gritted his teeth. He still remembered the day that Itachi had first showed up to take him. He looked up at her.

"You have some short of connection with him!?"

Yuki just blankly stared at him.

"Answer me!! Do you!?"

"Geez. Yell any louder and I bet the people in the Sand village can hear you."

"Are you going to answer the question or not!?"

"Yea......NO. Its none of your buisness. Why should I even tell a runt like you about Itachi?"

"If you won't talk, I'll make you talk!!"

"Oh? Try it then runt."

Naruto gritted his teeth and drew out shuriken. Yuki raised an eyebrow and smiled.

"Stop calling me a runt!!!!"

"Make me then."

Naruto growled and charged at her, throwing shuriken all the while. Yuki nimbly ducked and dodged, barly putting any effort into it. Naruto was very frustrated at this and eventually stopped throwing shuriken. He decided that if he was trying to land a hit, he's better off trying to punch her instead. Still, Yuki dodged his attacks, mocking him the whole time. She knew what she was doing. She was trained by the best person she knew. She was completely confident in Itachi's training sessions. All she was doing was trying to get Naruto to use her father's chakra then, she will go all out on him. Yuki jumped up, avoiding a blow from Naruto. In the distance, she spotted a couple of ANBU black ops coming her way. She knew she had to get the hell out of there. She landed on a near by roof and looked toward Naruto.

"Sorry runt. Looks like I got to go. I'll play with you later."

"Why don't you stay and fight?!"

Yuki did a couple of hand signs and jumped into the air.

"Tranformation Jutsu!" 

Yuki transformed into a black hawk and then hastily flew away.

"Get back here coward!!!"

Naruto spat on the ground in frustration as two ANBU black ops ran up to him.

"What happened here?"

"I got into in arguement with a girl and that led to getting into a fight with her. And just now she transformed into a hawk and flew away."

"Do you know her name Naruto?"

"Yea, she said in was Yuki or something."

The two ANBU exchanged quick glances and looked back at Naruto.

"Naruto, which way did she go?"

"Uhhhh......that way. Why ask?"

"She's a rogue ninja from this village Naruto."

"Great another rogue that randomly appears here! How the hell did she get in here then!?"

"Good question. We'll ask her when we find her. You better report this to Lady Hokage."

And with that, the two ANBU ran off. Naruto grumbled slightly and headed toward Tsunade's office.

Tsunade listened carefully to Naruto's story. She was really concerned now that Yuki was running freely arounf the village. Kakashi, Sai, and Sakura where  there too, intently listening. When Naruto finished, the entire room was quiet. Then, there was a knock on the door.

"Come in." Tsunade ordered.

Yuki came in, escorted by the two ANBU that Naruto talk to earlier. Tsunade and Yuki immedately locked eye contact with each other.


And thats the end of the second chapter.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

*nice chapter! and didn't you mean "road ninja?"​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

NO. ITs rogue.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> NO. ITs rogue.



*oh, my bad then. sorry.​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 16, 2008)

Its okay. It'll be awhile before I get the thrid chapter done. I have a case of writer's block right now.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Its okay. It'll be awhile before I get the thrid chapter done. I have a case of writer's block right now.



*yeah, that's a feeling I know very well...​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2008)

It suckz. The third chapter has Itachi in it but, I can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> It suckz. The third chapter has Itachi in it but, I can't think of anything right now.



*oh, well I'll be waiting. Every chapter with Itachi in it has to be awesome.​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes. It'll be awesome when I get him into the story without characters just mentioning him.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

I FINALLY got it done!!! Here's the third chapter!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chapter 3: A lonely Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha, a surviver of the Uchiha clan, an S-ranked criminal, and Sasuke's elder brother, settled himself in a chair. He just got done with a akatsuki meeting and now he was in his dark room, unwinding from the day. It was pretty quiet, of course it had been lately sence Yuki was no longer there. He enjoyed the silence but, he missed Yuki's senseless rough housing and teasing the other members. Usually around this time, Yuki would have been tormenting Deidara or Kisame. But again, she wasn't there. He sighed and wondered how long she had been gone. He got up and walked to the room next to his: Yuki's old room. He never was allowed in there but no one is going to stop him now. He tried to open the door but only to find it was locked. He smiled slightly and proceeded to pick the lock. As soon as he got it open, he walked into the dark room. A thin layer of dust on everything showed signs of nonuse. Books, scrolls, papers, and dull weapons were all over the room. Gazing around the room, he saw pictures on a dust covered desk. Curiousity got the best of him and he looked at some. A couple were of animals, one of him when he was younger, and one of her when she was younger. Only one caught his attention. It was taken monthes ago, he remembered it. It was of him and her, her arms were wrapped around his waist and his arm was drapped over her shoulders, both looked very relaxed. He continued looking at the photo and he didn't notice anyone by the door.

"Itachi? What are you doing in here?"

Itachi turned around and glared at Kisame.

"What are you doing here Kisame?" Itachi replied.

"Well, I was walking down the hall and I saw the door open......wait a minute, I asked first!! What are you doing in here? I thought she locked the door."

Itachi looked down and muttered curses and death threats.

"Did you pick the lock Itachi? You know we're not allowed in here."

"Yes, I picked the lock! Are you happy now!?"

"No need to get mad. If you miss your girlfriend that much, go find her."

"No Kisame. She said this is something that she has to do alone."

"And you believe her. We both know she always gets in some sort of trouble. Your better off finding her."

"I guess your right. I'm going to the Leaf village then."

"ROAD TRIP!!! I'll go get ready then!!!"

 Kisame ran out of the room. Itachi sighed and walked out of the room. He locked the door back up.

"Lets go Itachi!"

Itachi sighed again and smacked himself in the head.

"Good god, what have I done?" Itachi muttered as he followed Kisame.






And that was chapter 3. I'll post 4 in a couple of days.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

OOoo.. I like what i see so far..
Great job! Can't wait till the next chappy..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

What do u mean u like what u see so far???? Actually I might post the 4 chapter tomorrow. I'm almost done with it.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Meaning that out of all the chpaters so far,
I like 'em all.. pek

Sweet! Next chappy..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

UR going to have to wait until tomorrow. Thats were things will get more entertaining.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooo.. Now i'm excited!!
Tomorrow?.. Damn. Can't wait! pek


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

WAIT DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't like being rushed.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not trying to rush you.
Take your time..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank You. I'll try to get it done before I go to work at 4.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks  Honestly, don't rush though..
It's the quality that counts..
Not how fast you can pop out chappys..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

I know that. I'm such a good writer though, I have plenty of experience writing stories. And I now how well to write areas of the story. I got plenty of ideas now. Watching old naruto episodes really helps alot.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeaah it sure does..

If you ever have free time could you read my FF?
I could use some advice and suggestions..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lovely chapter!!! I'm looking forward to the next one.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL! Its taking me longer than I thought. Well any way here's the 4 chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 4:The interogation. Part 1

Tsunade paced in front of everyone. Yuki's eyes followed her every movement. Yuki was sitting in a chair, her hands tied behind her  back. Naruto just had an impatient look on his face. They were all waiting for Tsunade to start questioning Yuki. Finally, Tsunade turned and looked at Yuki.

"Alright Yuki. Where have you been all these years?"

"With Itachi."

"Are you aware that he is an Akatsuki member?"

"Yea. I've meet all the members. Heck, I lived with them."

"Then you know where their base is? Mind telling us?"

"I know where it is. I'm not telling an old bat like you though."

"What did you say!?"

Naruto stood up and glared at Yuki.

"Do you have any idea what they do!? Your probally lucky they let you live!"

"Yes, I've seen what they do. So keep your mouth shut kit."

Kakashi grabbed Naruto by the back of his shirt and pulled him back before he lost control.

"Itachi is an S-ranked criminal! He killed his family and didn't show any remourse what-so-ever!" Naruto continued shouting.

Yuki glared hatefully at him.

"Don't you _ever_ talk about him like that runt! You don't know anything! You don't know the choices he was forced to make!"

"He's a traitor!"

"He loved his village you idiot!"

"What do you know!?"

"Alot more than a simple-minded jinchuriki host like you! Your not the real deal moron! Your only a vessel for a real fox monster!"

Then there was complete silence. Everyone gaped at Naruto and Yuki. Both were breathing hard as they glared at each other. Tsunade sighed and looked at Yuki.

"Yuki, what kind of relationship do you have with Itachi?" Tsunade asked.

"I'm dating him. Well, used to before I left. We kind of drifted apart alittle bit. But, I haven't given up on him."

"Yuki, we're done questioning you now. Take her away boys."



end of part 1


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok. Part 2.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The two ANBU escorted Yuki out of the room. Naruto looked at Tsunade.

"I think she hates me." He said.

"She does. You insulted the man she loves and her father is sealed up inside you."

"What?"

"Kyuubi is her father Naruto. He was sealed up in you when she was only five. She hates you because you basically took her father away from her."

"Oh. So she's a fox too?"

"Only half. Her mother was human."

Outside, Yuki was being led to her new home: a jail cell. But that all changed when she caught a glimpse of two of the advisors of the hokage. She stopped walking and glared at them. She absolutly hated them. They were the cause of the tragedy of the Uchiha clan. They were the reason Itachi did that. And the reason he could never return to the Leaf. She was going to pay them back.

"Hey. Get a move on Yuki." One of the ANBU said.

She refused to budge. It was now or never for her. It was time to show them how to fear a fox. The two ANBU lost control over her, that proved to be fatal to them as Yuki shifted into her fox shape and slashed them to ribbons from her razor sharp claws. She growled and charged at the elders. It all happened in a split second. She held one down with her paw, while she held the other one by his arm in her powerful jaws. She wasn't going to kill them yet, she rather make them suffer first.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2008)

*WOW! Nice! Way to go Yuki! Show 'em what you've got!*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

OOo.. Great job!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you. I really wanted Yuki to show them whos boss. I think I over did it a bit though. Five will be very enteristing.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2008)

Five is really taking me longer than i originally thought. I might not post until next week.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2008)

*That sucks but oh,well take your time.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. I promise that i'll make the wait worth while.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2008)

By the way, does anyone know how to use pictures in their signature??? I can't seem to do that. -.-


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> By the way, does anyone know how to use pictures in their signature??? I can't seem to do that. -.-



*sure.I'll tell you.Just get the URL of your pic [from google or photobucket,imageshack or something else] and put it between 

IMG /IMG with [] around it won't show if I put []
(with no spaces)*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you. I've been trying to figure that out for a long time now.^.^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Thank you. I've been trying to figure that out for a long time now.^.^



*hehe no big deal. I was happy to help.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm so stupid to not figure that out. Oh well....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright!!!!! I got chapter 5 done and ready to go!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 5: Yuki's Rath

Yuki was really annoyed now. She didn't like Homura punching her muzzle just to get her to open her jaws and let go of his arm. There was nothing he could do anyway, her fangs were deeply embedded in his arm. She ignored his commands to let go and continued closing her jaws very slowly. Her goal: to slowly and painfully break his arm. She was so preoccupied with her torture that she didn't see Naruto and the others run out of the building. Tsunade couldn't believe what she was seeing. Yuki actually dared to attack those elders in broad daylight. She showed no sign of noticing them. They all could hear the sickening sound of bone cracking.

"Naruto! Come help me pry open her jaws!" Tsunade ordered as she ran toward the young fox.

Naruto took one look at Yuki's blood covered fangs and gulped.

"You got to be joking right?" Naruto stammered.

"No Naruto! Get over here now!"

"o....okay then."

Naruto cautiously walked toward Tsunade, watching Yuki's tails for any sign of attack. Yuki slightly growled at them but, showed no interest in letting go of her prey.

"Alright Naruto. We're going to open her jaws just enough to get Master Homura's arm out of there. But whatever you do, don't let her close her jaws on us."

"Alright."

They both had a hard time finding a good grip. Their hands would occasionly slip from the blood. Yuki growled threatenily at them, getting really pissed off by the minute. She never liked people interfering with her. Finally, Naruto and Tsunade managed to part her jaws just enough. Homura quickly yanked his mangled arm out and ran toward the building while Tsunade forced Yuki to left up her paw to let Koharu go. Now Yuki had it. Hokage or not, she was sick of this old lady butting in. Roaring in rage, Yuki slammed her paw down on Tsunade. Tsunade had little time to recover as Yuki picked her up and shook her like a rat in a terrier's mouth. Everyone was kept at bay by Yuki's violently swaying tails. Yuki threw Tsunade at Kakashi and turned toward Naruto. Naruto gulped and shook in complete fear. She did look alot like Kyuubi and even the way she was behaving now, Naruto thought. Yuki snarled and leaped toward him, claws ready to tear him apart.

"Yuki! Stop this nonsense at once!" A familiar voice rang out.

Yuki landed in front of Naruto, shock and embarressment plain on her face. Naruto looked at her in confusion. Yuki was back in here human form and was looking at the wall above him. Everyone was silent, all but Naruto was looking above him.

"What are you guys looking at?" Naruto asked nervously.

"Look up Naruto." Sakura replied quietly.

Naruto turned quickly and looked up. He really couldn't believe what he was looking at. Two Akatsuki members that he recgonized as Kisame and Itachi, stood on the wall. He meet Itachi's cold gaze. Itachi didn't show any interest in Naruto at all instead, he shifted his gaze toward Yuki. Yuki blushed slightly and looked away. She was to embarressed to look him in the eye after how she behaved. She had a feeling that Itachi witnessed the whole thing. So she hung her head in complete shame. Itachi sighed and jumped down. 





So i guess thats the end of chapter five.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2008)

*oooh! Itachi came! Very very interesting. Can't wait for more.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2008)

Now. I can't think of what to do in the next chapter. LOL. I'll think of something eventually.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Now. I can't think of what to do in the next chapter. LOL. I'll think of something eventually.



*Good luck with that *


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea.  I think I got it figured out. Now I just need to write it down.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 31, 2008)

im sorry i haven't replied a lot... but all i can say is this...
AWW!!! SHE DIDN'T RIP EM TO PIECES?!?!? AW COME ON!!! DAMMIT!! for once itachi, SHUT UP!! YOU RUINED A BLOODY MOMENT!! DAMMIT!!!!  it had so much potential for hannibal!!  GOD DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> im sorry i haven't replied a lot... but all i can say is this...
> AWW!!! SHE DIDN'T RIP EM TO PIECES?!?!? AW COME ON!!! DAMMIT!! for once itachi, SHUT UP!! YOU RUINED A BLOODY MOMENT!! DAMMIT!!!!  it had so much potential for hannibal!!  GOD DAMMIT!!!



WOW. Don't worry, you'll see plenty of bloodshed very soon. And yea, Itachi had to ruin the moment. I have more planned later on.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 1, 2008)

yea!! more bloodshed!! Yea yea yeahhh!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yea!! more bloodshed!! Yea yea yeahhh!!!



**cheers on* BLOOD!!!*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 1, 2008)

speakin of which... has anyone seen kabuto? That idiot promised me a movie of 300!
inner: ......
inner... what did you do...?
inner: I did noting! What are you talking about?!? *hurridly wipes lips*
what's that on your lips?
inner: ... nothing..
is that blood???
inner: I WAS THIRSTY!!! 
WELL YOU COULD HAVE TOLD ME!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> speakin of which... has anyone seen kabuto? That idiot promised me a movie of 300!
> inner: ......
> inner... what did you do...?
> inner: I did noting! What are you talking about?!? *hurridly wipes lips*
> ...



*you ate Kabuto!? O.o*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

hey, sasuke luver.... you're story is awesome and bloody, you could be my friend. but if only itachi didn't interfer.... *glares at itachi*
itachi: *puts hands over balls* Don't hurt me....
-_- I might not i you didn't interfer with THE BLOOD SHED!!! *punches itachi's gut*
itachi: BLAH!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey, sasuke luver.... you're story is awesome and bloody, you could be my friend. but if only itachi didn't interfer.... *glares at itachi*
> itachi: *puts hands over balls* Don't hurt me....
> -_- I might not i you didn't interfer with THE BLOOD SHED!!! *punches itachi's gut*
> itachi: BLAH!!!



*ah,Clara you and Claire post alike. Many caps and violence. Keep up the good work Sasuke Luver!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

well we influence each other almost every single fuckin day... we beat people up together for gods sake! somehow we both agreed that when we both move out of our parents houses... we'll get a tattoo of love somewhere on us... i don't know how that happened.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> well we influence each other almost every single fuckin day... we beat people up together for gods sake! somehow we both agreed that when we both move out of our parents houses... we'll get a tattoo of love somewhere on us... i don't know how that happened.



*Nice plan.Hope it works out.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I know how you were disappointed with Itachi interfering, I promise that _might_ not happen again. Ok so any way, here's chapter 6.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 6: An interesting Day

No one dared to move. Everyone was silent as Itachi looked around, assessing the damage. He occasionly saw spattered blood on the pavement but, mostly saw bits of clothing that Yuki had managed to tear off her victims. He gazed at Homura and Tsunade, clearly interested in the damage that Yuki had done. By looking at the wounds, he understood that Yuki intended to kill. He knew now that Yuki had gone to far. He slowly approached her but, kept his distance just in case she decided to try her luck with him.Yuki still didn't look at him.

"Yuki. Look at me." Itach said.

Yuki shook her head and continued looking at the ground.

"I'm not joking around Yuki."

Still no answer.

"This isn't the time to act like a child."

Complete silence.

Itachi sighed and walked up to her. Yuki still wouldn't look up. Kisame just swung his sword around in a bored manner.

"Hey Itachi. Just hurry up will ya? I'm getting bored." Kisame whined.

"Execellence can't be rushed Kisame." Itachi mildly replied.

Naruto snickered a bit. Kisame just turned and glared at him. Itachi just shook his head in annoyence.

"Yuki, did you finish what you said you had to do?"

Finally, Yuki gave in and looked him in the eye.

"NO. I was just about to when you so rudely interrupted me Itachi."

"I thought you were about to lose it. I wasn't going to let you kill what the akatsuki is after."

"I was perfectly under control Itachi."

"Ha! You call that control? Look around you. I don't think it looked like this before."

"okay, so maybe I do need to calm down more. no big deal."

"No big deal? Look at what you've done here. Do you need anger management or something?" 

Yuki's left eye twitched in annoyence. She just calmly counted to ten and started imagining how she could get back at him. Itachi continued giving her a lector until he noticed a far off look in her eye.

"Yuki. Did you even hear a word that I said?"

"Huh? Oh......ah.......no."

"Okay, what were you imagining this time?" Itachi demanded.

Yuki blushed and kicked a rock. Naruto and the others just gapped at them. They were in enemy territory and yet they ingore them and squabble with each other.

"Well? What is it this time Yuki?"

"umm.........do you really have to know?"

"Yes."

"Heh....heh....You hanging over a deep pool with man-eating fish and sharks in it. Located in the middle of no-where."

Itachi smacked himself in the head and muttered softly to himself. Why did he even bother anymore, he knew was going to get a stupid answer in return.

"Hey Itachi! Where the fuck is Sasuke?!" Naruto hollered.

All eyes turned toward Naruto. Yuki glared at Naruto, trying to get him to shut up.

"Do you think I know where that little bitch went?" Itachi coldly replied.

"Yea! I know you do! And don't call Sasuke that!"

"Do I honestly look like that asshole's keeper? Just because I so unfortunatly happen to be his elder brother?" Itachi taunted.

Yuki shook her head and sighed. She was used to Itachi's cruel remarks about Sasuke. But she also knew that none of it was true, Itachi didn't like talking about his baby brother like that. Itachi was just playing the heartless man, only she knew the real side of Itachi (of obvious reasons ^.^).

"Will you just spill it!" Naruto screamed.

"only if you kiss my ass and say pretty please." Itachi replied.

"I'll beat the answers out of you!"

Naruto charged at Itachi. Yuki watched this little mock battle with complete interest. That is, until she felt a large presence of chakra rapidly forming around her. She spun around wildly, trying to find the source but, was not successful. The mass amount was overwhelming, she could hardly breath, let alone think. She felt dizzy and sick, mostly sick. She then vomitted from the intense pressure in the air. Itachi saw what was happening and ran toward her. Naruto and the others followed, forgetting their friends and foes differences. Yuki collapsed and started coughing. She finally remembered. The only persons chakra that effected her like this: her father's. She hadn't been around him in a long time, thats why the effects were so terrible.

"Damn him." Yuki muttered as she slipped into complete darkness.




Sorry about the foul language use. I wanted to make it interesting. LOL.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

use more of that language!! YEA!!! oh shit... kyuubi isn't playin nice is he? hehehe... kyuubi is overprotective!! kyuubi is over protective!! HA!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2008)

*oooH!! love the language! make him swear more!!! hehe nice going Itachi! calling your bro "little bitch"
It: ah? i thought you liked him!
sure I do but he's still a little bitch*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

ohhh!! sasuke got told! What? Whats that sasuke? you're not a bitch? Then why are you on the BOTTOM!! OH SNAP!!! YOU GOT TOLD!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 4, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> use more of that language!! YEA!!! oh shit... kyuubi isn't playin nice is he? hehehe... kyuubi is overprotective!! kyuubi is over protective!! HA!!



..................My parents want me to refrain from swearing but, you guys are incouraging it..............WHAT TO DO!!????................Yea, kyuubi isn't playing nice. wait till the next chapter.LOL.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

you swear on here and don't swear in real life...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> you swear on here and don't swear in real life...



I know that. They just don't want me to swear at all period. Not even in writing. Oh well, i don't listen to them anyway.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2008)

*I love swearing! do it all the time. so I say keep it up!!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol. Swearing awesome.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Lol. Swearing awesome.



*it's fun to write swearing lines*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

nice, i like it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey nice signature picture Morphia!!!! Did you make that yourself????? Its awesome!!!!! AND HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

*looks at morphias siggy*  BLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAHH!! oh wait... that's itachi and sasuke? .... meh...
inner: OH MY GOD!! YOU CAN'T STAND YAOI BUT YOU CAN STAND BROTHER LOVE?!
.... meh....
inner: YOU ARE SICK!!
im the sickest in the school! *gai wink*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok. Now for the fun stuff. I got chapter 7!!!! AND 8!!!! 7's first though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 7: Family reunion

Yuki stood in a very large chamber. It was very poorly lit. She was in complete awe, looking at the iron bars. It was like a cage door. Yuki shuddered at the sight of it. Cages, she absolutly hated them, they made her feel like she was the on trapped inside it. Then someone laughed wickedly. Yuki jumped and turned toward the gate, she immidatly locked eye contact with her father. He didn't seem surprised to see her. He looked, well, bored.

"Well my daughter, it's been a long time. How have you been?"

"Great, so fucking great! My life has been nothing but hell all thanks to you!!!"

Kyuubi blinked in response. He sighed and layed down close to the gate, never looking away from her.

"You've grown more than I could imagine. You look so much like your mother."

"What the hell did you bring me here for anyway!?"

"To talk to you."

Yuki groaned and sat down. She had a feeling that she was going to be here for a long time.

"Alright. Since you dragged me here all this way, I might as well hear what you got to say."

"I never ment to leave you all alone."

"Well you should of thought of that when you attacked the leaf village!!"

Kyuubi slammed his paw down, demanding silence from her. Yuki gulped and bit her lip.

"I had no choice Yuki. I was forced to do it. If I didn't, you wouldn't be here right now."

He closed his eyes and shuddered. It never occured to Yuki that he actually cared about her. She thought he only took her in because she was a mistake of his that he wanted to fix. Now she started to reconsider it.

"Did mother make you?" She asked.

"No. Your mother was long dead by that time."

"Wha.....What happened to her?"

"She was killed when you were one. She died trying to protect you.You see, not many people were happy that your mother had you. She didn't tell anyone who the father was so she wouldn't be in trouble with her village but, it was also to protect us. Well someone found out and decided to end your life because your different, a half-breed. Your mother fought them and died. I came and killed them before they got you."

"Oh. Well if anyone messes with me now, I'll slaughter them."

Kyuubi snorted and shook his head.

"You won't. Your to soft at heart. Quit trying to hide it."

"I'm not! I almost killed 3 people today!!"

"And why are they still alive?"

"I was interrupted!"

"But you willingly gave up. Face it, your true to your name and nature."

"And what do you mean by that?"

"Your mother named you Yuki for a reason. Your name means snow. Its pure and gentle. It can also become dangerous in a split second."

Yuki hung her head and blushed. Kyuubi chuckled slightly.

"Yuki. I have something to give you."

"Huh?"

Kyuubi dropped a red stone with a silver chain connected to it through the gate. Yuki picked it up and glared at him.

"Wear it from now on."

"Why do I have to?"

"So I can keep taps on you."

Yuki glared at it then got an idea.

"Hey what happens if I lose it?"

"You won't lose it, trust me, you won't lose it" He muttered.

"Ah huh. Sure."

"Its time I sent you back Yuki."

"Bout time to!"

He chuckled and turned away from her. Once again, Yuki fell into darkness.
When Yuki finally came to, it was already dark. She knew where she was by looking at the room she was in: a damn hospital room. She sighed in irratation and relized she was holding the red stone in her hand. She got up and walked to the window. She snickered and threw the stone out the window.

"Oops. I lost the stone. What will I do now?" She taunted.

She muttered crossly to herself and crawled back into bed. She curled up into a ball and quickly fell asleep.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, here's 8. It's alittle short though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 8: A WTF moment.

Itachi sat in an uncomfortable chair. He had nothing better to do, so he decided to be in Yuki?s room until she woke up. He wanted to be the first one to ask her what the hell happened the day before. He really was amused by the way she slept. Honestly, what kind of girl sleeps curled up like that? He thought. He almost broke out laughing when he realized that she was also drooling. Unaware of Itachi?s presence Yuki started to softly snore. Itachi nearly had to gag himself just to keep from laughing. He began to wonder if this was the reason Yuki never let him into her room. Her hand twitched slightly. Itachi then saw that she held something bright red in her hand. He gazed at it until Yuki closed her hand on it. Only two seconds had past when Yuki suddenly woke up. She looked at the stone and her face turned pale.

?Didn?t I throw this out?? Yuki asked herself.

She immediately threw the stone out the window (AGAIN). She sighed with relief and smiled to herself.

?You know, you sleep weird. You know that?? Itachi asked.

Yuki sleepily gazed at him. She was still half asleep so it took her awhile to realize there was a boy in her room. She looked at him in silence until???????

?AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! ITACHI WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE!!??? GET OUT YOU FUCKING PERVERT!!!?

?Yuki, do you realize you?re the only one screaming right now?? He calmly replied.

?I?m screaming cuz there?s a guy in my room!!! Now get out you damn rapist!!?

Itachi rolled his eyes and walked toward the door. He turned to look at her.

?Lets make one thing clear Yuki. If I wanted to do that, I?ve would?ve done that by now.?

Yuki?s face turned beet red.

?GET OUT!?

She tossed a pillow at him. Itachi shut the door behind him before the pillow hit him. He laughed slightly while listening to Yuki scream in frustration.

?I?ll regret saying that later.? He muttered.

Itachi chuckled and walked away. Yuki just tore up her room. She really wanted to tear something up so she was taking it out on anything with stuffing in it. Starting with the pillow.




Sorry that its alittle short. I couldn't think of anything else for it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

hahahah!! GO YUKI!! TEAR UP THAT PILLOW HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Hey nice signature picture Morphia!!!! Did you make that yourself????? Its awesome!!!!! AND HOT!!!!!!!!!!!



*nah i just found it and thought it's HOT*



claraofthesand said:


> *looks at morphias siggy*  BLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAHH!! oh wait... that's itachi and sasuke? .... meh...
> inner: OH MY GOD!! YOU CAN'T STAND YAOI BUT YOU CAN STAND BROTHER LOVE?!
> .... meh....
> inner: YOU ARE SICK!!
> im the sickest in the school! *gai wink*



*ohoho! i can't believe my eyes! you are a ITASASU TARD!!!

EDIT: hehe,Itachi hehe rape her when she's asleep? very...low *


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hahahah!! GO YUKI!! TEAR UP THAT PILLOW HAHAHA!!!!



LOL. Yuki's gotta kill the pillow. I just had to do something stupid like that. LOL.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> LOL. Yuki's gotta kill the pillow. I just had to do something stupid like that. LOL.



*what are you saying?!  killing a pillow is fun!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *nah i just found it and thought it's HOT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........No. I really wanted to make a scene there. And apperently, I've done my job right!!!! ^.^ And Yes, killing pillows is fun. Rippping the stuffing out is the fun part.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ........No. I really wanted to make a scene there. And apperently, I've done my job right!!!! ^.^ And Yes, killing pillows is fun. Rippping the stuffing out is the fun part.



*you got me wrong. low is fine with me. *


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2008)

I figured that. You people reminded me to much of my best friend.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I figured that. You people reminded me to much of my best friend.



*hehe. niice. best friend a boy or a girl? tell me something about him/her.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *hehe. niice. best friend a boy or a girl? tell me something about him/her.*



Well, my best friend is a girl. She works at McDonald's. She kind of like me. Family problems, crazy about Naruto, same attitude toward other people, hates popular kids in our school, really down to earth. We kind of think of ourselves as sisters than friends.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

...... ok..i'm not a tard... im just ok with the pairing...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ...... ok..i'm not a tard... im just ok with the pairing...



Ok. I believe you.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ...... ok..i'm not a tard... im just ok with the pairing...



*how could I even think that? but you have to agree that's strange. normally you hate all yaoi but you like a sicker yaoi pairing meaning brother x brother.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL. I never get tired of this conversations.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ...... ok..i'm not a tard... im just ok with the pairing...





Sasuke Luver said:


> LOL. I never get tired of this conversations.



*it would be funner if she was online xD*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *it would be funner if she was online xD*



yse it would be.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but, I got the newest chapter. Hope you guys enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 9: Yuki's Prank

"Hey Itachi-san. She up yet?" Kisame asked.

Itachi sat down across from Kisame. Naruto, Sakura, and Sai, watched them suspiciously, hands on their weapons just in case.

"Yea. she's up. For your own safety I suggest that no one goes in there."

Kisame smiled and shook his head.

"What did you do this time?"

"Nothing that concerns you. Its' just the usual."

"Nice going Itachi. Now its going to be hell just to have her in the same room as you."

"She was freaking out at me for no reason. So I gave her a reason to freak out."

"You know, girls like their personal space." Sakura said.

"Really now? Is that why they can be annoying bitches at times?" Itachi taunted.

Naruto and Sai held Sakura back. Itachi laughed at her.

"My point exactly. Girls are so easly annoyed. Especially ones with ill tempers. Example: You and Yuki."

"Whatever. Someone has to go check the damage she done." Sakura replied.

Everyone gulped and looked at each other. No one budged at all.

"You know, thats suicide right now." Naruto said.

"Who's crazy enough to do that?" Kisame replied.

"How about we all go together? That way it will be a very good chance that only one of us will die?" Sai asked.

Everyone nodded in agreement and walked toward the room. No one dared to open the door. Itachi shoved Naruto forward and glared at him. Naruto gulped and opened the door. They all gaped in shock. Lots of things were torn apart. The pillows were torn wide open, their stuffing all over the room. Sheets were to torn to bits, the matress, lets just say that no one can use it anymore. 

"Wow, how mad did you make her?" Naruto asked.

"Apperently, alot." Itachi replied.

"Alright, where the hell is she then?" Kisame asked.

"A very good question." Itachi said while looking around.

He got a feeling that they were being watched. And of course, they were. Yuki had taken the form of a black ferret. She wanted to be something small so she could hide alot easier. She was hiding in the destroyed matress, watching them with bright blue eyes.

"Well, lets have a look around here. Knowing Yuki, she's still here somewhere." Itachi said.

They all got together and started searching every nook and crany in the room. She was waiting for someone dumb enough to check the matress. When someone did, she'll give'em a bite to remember. Finally, Naruto was the idiot to try. Yuki eyed his hand, getting ready to pounce. She licked her fangs in antisipation then ran at it at full speed and bit down hard on his hand. Naruto screamed and yanked his hand out with Yuki dangling from it. He shook her wildly, trying to dislodge her. Everyone started laughing as Naruto ran around the room yelling.

"Some one get this thing off me!" Naruto yelled. 

"Ah Naruto. That "thing" is Yuki." Itachi replied.

"How can you tell!?" 

"What kind of ferrert happens to have blue eyes and just so happens to be in Yuki's room?"

"He's got a point Naruto." Sai said.

"I don't care! Just get her off me!" Naruto whined.

Itachi sighed and shook his head.

"Stop moving then." Itachi replied.

Itachi gently grabbed the back of Yuki's neck and pressed against the hinges of her jaws using his free hand. Yuki slowly released her grip, drawing as much blood as she possibly could from Naruto. Naruto looked at the bloody mess Yuki had made of his hand.

"This better not be infected!"

"If you aren't bleeding to death, she was being nice."

"Nice!? You call that nice!? She freakin bit me!"

Itachi put her down. The ferrert disappeared in a poof of smoke, leaving Yuki back in human shape. She grinned and whiped the blood from her face.

"Meh.......your blood tastes bad. No wonder predators leave you alone." Yuki said.

"EWW!!!!!!! Your disgusting! You actually tase blood!?" Sakura yelled.

"Well duh!" Yuki replied.

"Hey Itachi. Has she ever bitten you before?" Naruto asked.

"Yes. A long time ago but, she didn't mean to do it. I just got in her way. It was only one time though." Itachi replied.

Yuki yawned in complete boredom and well, gazed at Itachi. She caught herself thinking about him and scolded herself. Itachi sensed her gaze and looked at her. Yuki blushed and looked away. He sighed and shook his head. Sometimes he'll never understand what goes on in her head.

"Girls." He muttered quietly and sighed.




So how did you like it???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

HA!! HAAHA! HAHAHA!! GO YUKI!! HHAHAHAA!!!! *falls off chair* OH MY GOD THAT'S FUNNY!!!! HHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HA!! HAAHA! HAHAHA!! GO YUKI!! HHAHAHAA!!!! *falls off chair* OH MY GOD THAT'S FUNNY!!!! HHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you. I got some of the ideas from my little pesty sister. Who knew she would actually be useful once in a while. LOL. i'm joking.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2008)

Ahahahaha! Naruto's such a sucker! got bit by Yuki ahaha  that was brilliant! mind telling some more about the bite she gave Itachi? that caught my attention.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> Ahahahaha! Naruto's such a sucker! got bit by Yuki ahaha  that was brilliant! mind telling some more about the bite she gave Itachi? that caught my attention.



Will do. That will be in the next chapter.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Will do. That will be in the next chapter.



thaaank you! pek


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> thaaank you! pek



Your welcome. now i can try to complete the other half of the chapter. i needed more ideas.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Your welcome. now i can try to complete the other half of the chapter. i needed more ideas.



i've always been big on makeout scenes...you might have seen.... *snicker*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2008)

Morphia said:


> i've always been big on makeout scenes...you might have seen.... *snicker*



Are you making a suggestion here???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

SAY NO!!! DON'T LISTEN TO HER!! unless... it's between... two... bros.. who.. are...
inner: O.O SAY NO TO BOTH OF THEM!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> SAY NO!!! DON'T LISTEN TO HER!! unless... it's between... two... bros.. who.. are...
> inner: O.O SAY NO TO BOTH OF THEM!!!!



i gave you that scene...unless you want another one... *snicker* and....you might think of it as a suggestion.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok.......do i even want to know????? Ever mind here's the next chpater.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 10: True feelings reveiled.

"Hey I heard that Itachi!" Yuki yelled.

Everyone looked at Itachi confused. Itachi smiled and shook his head.

"Thats right, I forgot. You have more sensetive hearing than the average person." Itachi replied.

"Yea! Its pretty useful in catching smart ass comments like that!"

"Thats why we never exclude you from meetings. You would evesdrop if we didn't."

"I still hear more than my fair share at night."

Sensing that there was about to be a savage arguement, Kisame shoved everyone out of the room and slammed the door shut behind him. Itachi and Yuki didn't even notice them leaving. They were to intent on each other.

"And what does that mean?"

"I hear stuff I wish I hadn't."

"Like what?"

"Hmmm.....let me see now. Oh yea, Pein and Konan going at it."

"So? Everyone hears that. Its nothing new."

"And I hear things from your room."

"...........Ok, where the hell is this going now? Is there something your trying to tell me?"

"Yea. Your gay."

"I'm gay!? What gave you that idea!?"

"You don't show any interest. You hang out with Kisame all the time........"

"And that tells you I'm not gay! There's a reasonable explaination for all of that!"

"You didn't let me finish! You also seem to dislike girls!"

"Is that such a problem for you!? Are you mad because I didn't take alot of interest in you!?"

"NO! Your gay, end of story!"

"I'm not gay!"

"Prove it then!"

"You want me to prove it!?"

"YEA!"

Then there was complete silence. None of them moved at all. Yuki smiled smugley to herself, thinking she won the arguement. But she was dead wrong. Itachi shoved her into the wall and before she could react, he drew out a kunai and held it to her neck. She felt the cold steel of the kunai pressed against her throat. She glared at him, unsure if she should fight hsi hold on her. Itachi just looked her in the eye, his eyes were emotionless. Seconds past when Itachi slowly came closer to her. He kissed her slowly. Itachi dropped the kunai to the floor as he held her closer to him. Yuki really didn't know how to react, she was confused. He backed away from her as she slumped to the floor.

"Does that prove to you that I'm not gay?" Itachi asked.

She looked at him quizically and nodded. She didn't feel like talking right now.

"Think about that now." He said as he walked out of the room.

Yuki sat there for a bit in silence. Then once again the red stone appeared in front of her. She glared at it then sighed.

"Oh I give up. Guess he was right when he said that I won't lose it."

She put it around her neck and hid the stone under her shirt.

*****

Naruto glared at Itachi as he came into the room. Sakura was busy bandaging his hand.

"What now kyuubi kid?" Itachi asked.

"Where's Yuki?" He replied.

"Still in the tornado of a room."

"I hope you didn't kill her."

"No."

"Hey Itachi, how did Yuki bite you?" Sai asked.

"Lets see now, its been such a long time. Deidara happened to piss her off one day and she chased him around trying to bite him. I got in the way and she bite me, thinking I was Deidara."

"Thats a bunch of bull shit!" Naruto yelled.

"No its not."

"Prove it!"
Itachi rolled up his cloak sleeve, revealing a nasty old scar. They all shuddered at the sight of it.

"Ok.....I beleive you now....cover it back up before I puke please..." Naruto siad.

"Told you so."

"So anyway, you can't find Sasuke right?" Kisame asked.

"No." 

"He won't stay in one place for to long. Sai added.

Then there was complete silence. Naruto and Sakura looked depressed.

"I can track him."

Everyone turned to see Yuki.

"Told you she has good hearing." Itachi said.

Yuki just ignored him.

"How can you?" Sakura said.

"By scent. My nose is better than a ninja hounds. How do you think I found Itachi?"

"She does have a point." Itachi said.

"Well do you have anything of his?" Yuki asked.

"Yea! I got his headband! I'll go get it!" Naruto said as he ran out the room.

Eveyone got up and went to gather their things. Itachi stopped Yuki before left.

"Be careful when dealing with Sasuke. He's not the kid you used to know." Itachi said.

"I'm well aware of that. He might be more comfortable talking to me than you." She replied.

"You better hope so." He muttered.




Ok. that was a long one to write. comments anyone?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

.........itachi........... is............ not..............gay..................he's.........
[size=+2]BI!!!!!!!!!!!![/size]

which makes it more the funnier... cause you know he did it with shark man... can't resist the blue.. blink man can't.... 8)


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Clara on that one. we were blabbering about the ItaSasu scene I wrote a few days ago. the one you said you wish you haven't read. she loved it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

itasasu...
inner: I thought you hated them?!!
i hated them for certain things they did.
inner: ......... smartass


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll give you something to drool about. WARNING ItaSasu:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

0.o............................................thats a nice thing to see before i go to work...............thanks for burning the image into my mind for the rest of the day...............................


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

*faints*
inner:  crap i'm hooked...
muscle... hehehee..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *faints*
> inner:  crap i'm hooked...
> muscle... hehehee..



..............not me, not yet................never will be....................i hope.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

-_- fine.... 
inner: Oh crap she's planning something...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- fine....
> inner: Oh crap she's planning something...



a plan? can I be in? and sorry Sasuke Luver it had a WARNING what made you look? it said ItaSasu you know it can't be good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

sure... just find certain... pictures... and.... movies maybe..  and send them to someone... hehehe...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sure... just find certain... pictures... and.... movies maybe..  and send them to someone... hehehe...



I'd love to but you know it's hard to search for yaoi porn when you have your father glancing at the monitor...and your cousin and your Dad's gf and one of his friends and his little son...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 18, 2008)

Morphia said:


> a plan? can I be in? and sorry Sasuke Luver it had a WARNING what made you look? it said ItaSasu you know it can't be good.



random impulse thats why. plus i was tired and didn't get alot of sleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

sucks to be you morphia.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sucks to be you morphia.



you're telling me. and Sasuke Luver that picture outta keep you awake


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 19, 2008)

Morphia said:


> you're telling me. and Sasuke Luver that picture outta keep you awake



yea........for a very long time..................anyway here's the next chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 11: The new Sasuke retreival team

Yuki was out by the village gate. She didn't want to attract attention to herself. She knew the villagers would scream at the sight of a nearly full grown fox. So there she layed by the gate, waiting for everyone to show up. She sighed as her tails twitched in irratation. She finally decided to take a quick nap before they showed up. After a couple of hours, Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Itachi, and Kisame, gathered by the gate.

"She fell asleep, how nice." Itachi muttered.

"Holy crap she's huge!" Naruto said.

"She's only half the size of Kyuubi Naruto. No big freakin deal."

"Should we even wake her up?" Sai asked.

"Yes. We're not waiting for hours for her to wake up." Itachi replied.

Itachi poked Yuki's muzzle. She snorted and turned on her side, still asleep. Everyone but Itachi snickered. Itachi turned and glared at them.

"Thats not funny." Itachi said.

"Sorry then. Just wake her up." Naruto replied.

"WAKE UP ALREADY!!" Itachi yelled in Yuki's ear.

She jumped and looked around.

"Oops. I guess I over slept." Yuki yawned.

"Yea, you did. No time to chat, get to work now." Itachi commanded.

"It wouldn't kill ya to say please." Yuki muttered.

Naruto held out the headband while Yuki lightly sniffed it.

"Well?" Sakura asked.

"There is a trail to follow. Its very old, about 3 years. Its a start though."

Then Yuki bolted into the woods at breakneck speed. Naruto gaped in shock on how quickly she left.

"How are we supposed to keep up with her!? We can't keep up with that pace!" Naruto yelled.

"Don't worry. She'll leave marks for us to follow." Itachi replied.

"I'm sure she won't be far Naruto." Sai said.

"Yea, about that. She could be already 10 miles away. She can cover way over a 150 miles in a day. So I suggest we start moving if we want to catch up by night fall." Itachi said as he walked away.

Everyone nodded grimly and follwed. It was long past nightfall when they finally caught up. Naruto had eaten all their food so he walked slowly behind the group. They were tortured more when they saw Yuki eating. They all  sat down around a small fire.

"What are you eating?" Itachi asked.

Yuki looked up at them. A half-eaten deer carcess was in front of her. She swallowed the bit that was in her mouth and gazed at them.

"Deer." she replied.

"You going to eat tha in front of us?" Sakura asked.

"Yea. I'm starving." Yuki went back to finish her meal.

"Mind sharing?" Sai asked.

"NO. You got your own food."

"No we don't. Pig boy over there ate it all."

Yuki quickly ate the rest and walked off. She hit Naruto with one of her tails before disappearing into the woods.

"Thanks alot, now we'll starve."

"Stupid Naruto." Sakura muttered.

"How many times do I have to say I'm sor-"

A deer fell on Naruto. He started screaming.

"Shut up Naruto!" Itachi yelled.

"Get this thing off me!" Naruto screamed.

"Calm down! It's dead! See? Dead. The throat has been slit."

"Where'd it come from?"

They all looked to see Yuki walking off again. She didn't even stop to look at them.

"Okay, there's are food for the night." Sai said.

"Hey uh, where did Itachi go?" Naruto asked.

"Huh? I thought he was here a second ago." Sakura replied.

"He was but, he disappeared. Where the hell did he go?"




its alittle short. oh well, next chap might be longer. Lol. my fav video of the morning.[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5116305696569856061&ei=32GrSImwEZyijQKGtJgL&q=wolf%27s+rain[/GVIDEO]


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2008)

where the heck is Itachi?!?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2008)

Morphia said:


> where the heck is Itachi?!?



Use your imagination Morphia.......wait don't. you'll see soon enough.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 21, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Use your imagination Morphia.......wait don't. you'll see soon enough.



imagination you say!? i can doo that...hehe


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 21, 2008)

Morphia said:


> imagination you say!? i can doo that...hehe



I said don't!!!!!!!!!!! me and my big mouth..............


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I said don't!!!!!!!!!!! me and my big mouth..............



you don't know what I was thinking. and ya know I'm not gonna tell ya  happy now?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2008)

okay......i feel better now....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 24, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> okay......i feel better now....



I made you feel better! yay!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I made you feel better! yay!



Okay!!! Next chappy!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 12: Alone Time

Itachi looked around quietly. He wondered where Yuki had gone to. He knew she was avioding them. He wanted to know why. Itachi sighed and continued to look around.
  Yuki was on a tree branch near a clearing. All she was doing was gazing at the stars to help clear her mind. She sighed and started humming to herself. Itachi saw her and quietly crepted closer to the tree. Yuki didn't seem to notice him, she just kept on gazing at the night sky.

"I thought you were at the camp." Yuki mildly said.

Yuki looked down to meet Itachi's warm gaze. Normally, she would've told him that he was an idiot and shouldn't waste his time hunting her down. But tonight, something told her not to.

"Mind if I jion you up there?" He asked.

"Knock yourself out." She muttered.

"I take that as a yes then."

Itachi climbed up the tree. Yuki glared at him when he reached the branch.

"Whats' with the face Yuki?"

"Nothing Itachi."

They sat in silence for awhile.

"Why did you leave the camp Yuki?"

"I wanted to be alone for a bit."

"You always do that."

"Do not."

"Yea you do. When you don't want to talk, you leave."

"Are you actually worried about me?" She teased.

"Ah........I wouldn't say worried........more like.........a little concerned."

"It means the same thing Itachi."

"Does not."

Yuki rolled her eyes. She smiled then shoved Itachi off the branch. Itachi grabbed the back of her shirt and pulled her down with him. They both hit the ground  with a dull thud. Yuki glared at Itachi.

"Well, that was fun." Itachi said.

"Fun? You call that fun!? Are you trying to kill me!?"

"No. You should know that if I go down, I'm taking you with me."

"Oh, thats nice to know."

"Admit it, I make your life fun."

"Actually, no you don't."

"Well then, I think its about time I did."

"Huh?.........What are you getting at?"

"Time alone together. Before we have to go back to the idiots."

"I wouln't call them that."

"Mmm-hmm"

They moved closer together. Yuki blushed when Itachi put his hand on hers. They started kisssing each other. Yuki fell to the ground, Itachi laying on her.

"You know, we have to go back to them soon." Yuki managed to say.

"I know. Just not yet. They can last by themselves." Itachi quietly replied.

Little did Yuki know, she was in for a long and eventful night with Itachi.




Lol. next chap in a couple of days. does that answer your question Morphia?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> does that answer your question Morphia?



O.o it sure does!!! way to go Itachi! wohoo!!! he's gonna nail her!!! yeah!!! whoo!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2008)

Morphia said:


> O.o it sure does!!! way to go Itachi! wohoo!!! he's gonna nail her!!! yeah!!! whoo!!!



Lol. Your so easily pleased. That makes me feel alot better.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Lol. Your so easily pleased. That makes me feel alot better.



 yah!!! of couse I am!!! I sence a makeout scene coming soon!!! yeah!!! go Itachi! whoo!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2008)

Morphia said:


> yah!!! of couse I am!!! I sence a makeout scene coming soon!!! yeah!!! go Itachi! whoo!



If you want that, I need help then. I'm not very good at makeout scenes.-.-


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> If you want that, I need help then. I'm not very good at makeout scenes.-.-



O.o you're asking me for help!? O.o  does that mean I'm good in makeout scenes?  what a silly question...sure I am  alrighty then send me a PM with ideas you know how to start and I'll see what I can do... if you want to I mean...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

Morphia said:


> O.o you're asking me for help!? O.o  does that mean I'm good in makeout scenes?  what a silly question...sure I am  alrighty then send me a PM with ideas you know how to start and I'll see what I can do... if you want to I mean...



Yes.....i'm asking for help.........will do anyway. I need to get things straightened out more first.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Yes.....i'm asking for help.........will do anyway. I need to get things straightened out more first.



 alright you do your things.

EDIT: like mah siggie?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

Morphia said:


> alright you do your things.
> 
> EDIT: like mah siggie?



Yes...........Yes i do...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 28, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Yes...........Yes i do...



How can you not.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 29, 2008)

Morphia said:


> How can you not.



I didn't say I didn't liked it.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I didn't say I didn't liked it.



I was saying that there's no way you couldn't like it.That's what I meant.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I was saying that there's no way you couldn't like it.That's what I meant.



0.o.........sorry, my bad.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> 0.o.........sorry, my bad.



It's okay...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> It's okay...



Next chap will probally be posted monday or so. I have to get prepared for damn 10 grade this year. School starts tuesday. Thanks for the help Morphia.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Next chap will probally be posted monday or so. I have to get prepared for damn 10 grade this year. School starts tuesday. Thanks for the help Morphia.



you're 10th grade?! yah!!! awesome!! I'm gonna be in 9th grade this year.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 31, 2008)

Alright, I lied. I got the chapter done last night. I thought it would take longer. Oh well, here's the next one. I must give credit to Morphia for helping me with the first part of the chapter. ENJOY ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 13:Yuki's Night

She rolled her eyes and gazed at the moon above. A light breeze was playing with Itachi's hair as he kissed her neck. She let out a silent moan and said:

"Do we really have to do that now?! They might see us...."

Yuki noticed his grin.

"Doesn't that make it fun?"

His hand went under her shirt and he unbuttoned her bra. Itachi quickly stroked her spine, sending chills down the spine. She growled silently and then her growl turned into purring.

"You sure know what you're doing...I wonder if you've had much experience..." She lifted her head and bit his ear.

"Rrrrr....of course I have experience..."

"With who?" She asked as his kisses got more passionate. When he took another breath, he said:

"Do you really want to know now?!" He moaned.

"Why don't you want to tell me?!" Her voice went higher.

"Listen..." He shrugged. "I never ask for names...." His grin got wider.

She snickered as his hands went down and down. Itachi took off her shirt and started kissing her from the breasts to the belly.

"Ah..." A second later she froze as she heard Naruto's shouting:

"Yuki! Itachi! Where the hell are you?!"

"Ah...stop...oh...damn..."

"Why?" He asked and gave her another kiss.

"Naruto's coming!!!"

"Who cares?!"

Yuki roared and pushed him off just as Naruto saw them. His eyes opened widely and he grinned.

"Oh, sorry for interrupting..." He snickered and called: "Sakura-chan!!! Come and see!!!"

Yuki quickly ran to him and knocked him out.

"Stupid little runt...."

The red stone started glowing in her hand.

"You've got something to say?!" She roared to it.

"Who are you talking to?" Itachi went to her and put his hands on her naked shoulders, gently stroking her.

"Nothing...let's get rid of the pink bitch that's coming. I hear her talking to the other losers..."

Yuki and Itach ran at a breakneck speed to them.

"Stop, pinky..." Yuki roared.

"Ah? Where's Naruto?" Sakura looked around suspiciously.

Yuki lifted her eyebrows and looked down to herself, realizing that her bra was still unbuttoned and Itachi was holding her shirt, grinning.

"Itachi...if you could..." Her voice lowered to a whisper. "Button my bra will you? And give me the damn shirt..."

Sai chuckled and looked at his book.

"The book says that when a boy is holding a girl's shirt and her bra is unbuttoned, they had sex or made out. Did you?"

Itachi quickly got a hold of Yuki as she was about to rip Sai to pieces. Kisame laughed.

"Great going, Itachi..."

"Actually, I didn't get to thatKisame. We were rudely interrupted by Naruto." Itachi whispered.

"Damn Naruto."

"I know. I didn't even get to start. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

While Itachi and Kisame quietly chatted, Yuki and Sakura started getting into a fight. It all started when Sakura began taunting and poking Yuki. Fed up with the poking, Yuki tackled Sakura and the two started beating each other up. Yuki clawed Sakura's arm, leaving only ribbons of blood flowing from the wounds. During the cat fight, Yuki's red stone glowed brighter and brighter. Itachi stared in amazement at the stone. Then there was a blinding flas of light. Sakura and Yuki backed away from each other, half blinded. Yuki rubbed her eyes, tears streamed down her face. She blinked a couple times as her vision cleared. Growling reached her ears, she looked around dazed. Something heavy smacked her from behind and she was thrown to the floor. She looked up and gulped. Kyuubi glared down at her, still growling dangerously. His tails twitched in irration, he was not happy with her.




Yay. there your chapter people. As I said before, Morphia gets most the credit for the first part of the chapter.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesomeness!!! Yeah!!! Kyuubi's mad... and I got credit  I'd be happy to help again,if you want.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2008)

FOX!!!! SO CUTE!! AWWW!!!! COME HERE WITTLE FOX! Come here! I wanna hug you!! ^^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> FOX!!!! SO CUTE!! AWWW!!!! COME HERE WITTLE FOX! Come here! I wanna hug you!! ^^



he's not little clara. WTF r u smoking anyways???


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

*cough* Well... there's the stuff we got from the.. um... uh.... *cough* oh, mexican... yes hi chad.. hi.. *wave, cough* then the stuff from that... whoa.. uh... that... that.... one dude......... he was weird lookin... *cough* What're we talkin bout?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *cough* Well... there's the stuff we got from the.. um... uh.... *cough* oh, mexican... yes hi chad.. hi.. *wave, cough* then the stuff from that... whoa.. uh... that... that.... one dude......... he was weird lookin... *cough* What're we talkin bout?



 give me some!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *cough* Well... there's the stuff we got from the.. um... uh.... *cough* oh, mexican... yes hi chad.. hi.. *wave, cough* then the stuff from that... whoa.. uh... that... that.... one dude......... he was weird lookin... *cough* What're we talkin bout?



It was a figure of speech. I didn't mean literally. 


Morphia said:


> give me some!!!



I don't think you should have some.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I don't think you should have some.



Why not?! I want some!!! It sounds awesome.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 6, 2008)

Morphia said:


> Why not?! I want some!!! It sounds awesome.



Thats called bad influences. Why? I think your to young. No chappy until I get down with my geometry homework. Its so freakin hard, I gave up on it last night.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> *Thats called bad influences. Why? I think your're too young.* No chappy until I get down with my geometry homework. Its so freakin hard, I gave up on it last night.



Yeah,like I can actually get any.  Pretty fucked up with you geometry work.I wish you luck.Geometry sucks....hard.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

that sounded wrong... O.o
inner: What? Geometry sucks hard?
STOP THAT!! DONT SAY THAT!!
inner: WHat?! Geom- ohh... i see... eewww.. YOU ARE SICK!!!!
i had geometry homework... then I finished it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

I FINALLY finished that..................now i need to finsh the chapter...........don't kill me.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I FINALLY finished that..................now i need to finsh the chapter...........don't kill me.



I'm still not going to school. 15th of septmeber is da day I * have to *go back. and geometry homework... I have a math teacher. ;P (don't know if I'll still go this year tough ) but you know I might do good myself... maybe... what I wanted to say was: I won't kill ya. just waiting for da chappie.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

you can't kill anyone on this page!! You wanna know why???


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> you can't kill anyone on this page!! You wanna know why???



and this stops me...why?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok.........Here's the chappy, its short so don't freak out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 14: Kyuubi?s Warning.

?Do I got something to say!? Of course I do now!? He snarled.

Yuki gulped and quivered in complete fear. It was very rare for anything to scare her. But having her father so enraged with her scared her senseless.

?You insolent child! You spoiled brat! How dare you speak that way to me!?

?I?.I didn?t?mean to??

?SILENCE! Don?t speak out of turn! I don?t know how you were raised by those humans, but they did a terrible job with you!?

Yuki looked down.

?I hate your attitude! I didn?t teach you to disrespect your elders! Show some respect! Your just as bad as those humans!?

Yuki looked up and glared at him.

?Don?t compare me to them. I?ve had a rough life, and its not getting any better.?

Kyuubi sighed  and shook his head.

?I?m sorry. This is not what I wanted to talk to you about. A need to give you a warning.?

?A warning??

?Yes. Since your looking for Sasuke, there is a chance  you might come across someone that is not trustworthy.?

?Really now? Who??

?Beware of Madara Uchiha. He is not the type to be trusted. He is the main reason why I?m here.?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 8, 2008)

hehehe... yes... beware of the fifty year old pedafile....
ma: What??
go away..
ma: Oh come on baby.. how about a ride on the pony?
TWO SECONDS LATER
*whistleing, locking door*
Ma: *no where to be found*
la di da....
*trail of blood on floor leading to closet*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hehehe... yes... beware of the fifty year old pedafile....
> ma: What??
> go away..
> ma: Oh come on baby.. how about a ride on the pony?
> ...



Your starting to scare me.........................


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

he deserved it.
inner: you wouldn't believe what he really does to girls when they're by themselves.
*ground rumbling*
inner: Ah... another memory...


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

*ignores Clara's crazyness* lovely chapter!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> he deserved it.
> inner: you wouldn't believe what he really does to girls when they're by themselves.
> *ground rumbling*
> inner: Ah... another memory...



??????????? I think i don't want to know............



Morphia said:


> *ignores Clara's crazyness* lovely chapter!!!



At least someone here is sane. UNLIKE CLARA. '/_____\' LOL.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

-_- *smack*
inner: calm down.. more stress means more work-
NO!!!!! NOOO!!! NO MORE!! DAMN YOU WORK TO HELL!!! DAMN YOU SCHOOL!!! NOOO!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ??????????? I think i don't want to know............
> 
> 
> 
> At least someone *here is sane*. UNLIKE CLARA. '/_____\' LOL.




I am not.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

???????? -.- that was supposed to be a compliment. Oh well , here's the chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 15: Midnight run

"Shouldn't he like, be dead or something?" Yuki blerted out.

Kyuubi snorted and chuckled slightly until he down right started laughing uncontrollable. Yuki's hair stood on end at the sound of him.

"My dear kit, its not that simple. Even though Madara was the founder of the Uchiha clan and the leaf village, he knows ways to stay alive. Thats why he's hard to get rid of."

"Can't you kill him?"

"How can I when I'm stuck here? Besides, I held up my part of the deal. I willingly helped him, now look were I landed."

"But..."

"Enough out of you. I gave you my warning now BEGONE!"

Yuki slowly came to. She looked around only to meet everyone but Itachi's gaze. She looked up to see Itachi returning her glare.

"You passed out." Itachi muttered.

"I know that." Yuki snapped back.

Mutterring crossly, Yuki stood up and started to walk off.

"And just where do you think your going?" Itachi demanded.

"No where that concerns you. So back off and leave me alone." She growled.

Itachi blinked in response, a hurt expression plain on his face. Yuki snorted and walked off.

"She's very upset." Sai said.

"Hey Itachi! Were ya going!?" Kisame asked.

"I'm not giving up Kisame."

"Wha? Are you that nuts to try again?"

"Yes."

"Your funeral Itachi. If Pein asks where your at, I'll just say you were ripped to peices by a wild animal."

"Nice cover story."

".................You now what. Go ahead and try Itachi. I bet you won't get any farther than before Naruto blew it."

"Says you."

"How about you just leave her be." Sakura snapped.

It was aliitle past midnight when Yuki woke suddenly. She quickly shifted into a fox and quietly walked throught the forest. She stopped suddenly and sniffed the air. She caught an all too familiar scent, the one she'd been trailing. It was Sasuke's scent and it was fresh, only a couple hours old. She listened to the night air, testing if she could hear him. Much to her disappiontment, she heard nothing. She decided to wake the others and headed back to camp. As she ran through the trees, she couldn't get rid of an uneasy feeling. She just ignored her feeling an continued on.




There ya go. I guess you'll see were the next chap is heading....Morphia.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2008)

SASUKE!!! *fangirl squeal* wohoo!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> SASUKE!!! *fangirl squeal* wohoo!!!



I knew you would like it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

|3
sa: What?!
|3
sa: What?!!
|3 *looks at itachi*
it: What?
sa: ...
it: ...
|3 *grin*
sa: No
it: No
*puppy dog eyes*
it&sa: NO
*whimper*
sa: NO MEANS NO
it: .... well...
sa: WHAT?! YOU SICK BASTARD!!!
it: What?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> |3
> sa: What?!
> |3
> sa: What?!!
> ...



what does this got to do with my chap clara??????


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

she wants them to make out....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> she wants them to make out....



Not going to happen in my fic. I think is should start another one.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 19, 2008)

Well anyway........here's the chap...Morphia.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 16: Sasuke

The deeper in the woods Yuki went, the more aware she was that she wasn't alone. She could hear someone or something jumping through the trees behind her. Her ears twitched as she listened to find out how many there were and their current location behind her.

"Damnit.........four of them??" Yuki muttered.

She growled and continued listening. A kunai came out of no where and buried itself deep into her shoulder. She yelped in pain and fell to the ground. She quickly yanked it out and turned to glare at her attacker. Yuki couldn't have been more let down in her life. Her so-called attacker was a girl about Sakura's age and height but with reddish colored hair and glasses. Who ever it was, wasn't used to multi-tailed foxes, she just stared in complete shock. Yuki snarled and watched the girl flinch before she attacked. But before Yuki could slash the girl with her claws, a guy weilding an oversized sword salshed at her already wounded shoulder. Yuki jumped back and gazed at her shoulder. Her fur was already drentched with blood that continued to heavily ooze out of the wound. She glared at them and realized there was three of them.

"Where's the last one?" Yuki growled.

The three of them gaped at her.

"You talk?" The girl asked.

"Of course you insolent girl! There's four of you now where's the last one!?"

"Right behind you." A cold voice said.

Before Yuki could react, he leaped onto her back and stabbed her side with a katana. Yuki heard a crackling noise and realized what he was about to do. He was using his sword to channel some sort of lightning attack into her body. She shuddered voilently as the static discharge raced through her. She roared in agony and tried to dislodge him, only to fail in trying. Her whole body went numb and she fell to the ground. He pulled out his katana and jumped down.

"Is it dead Sasuke?" The girl asked.

Yuki glanced at the one that held the katana. Much to her surprise, it was Sasuke. He turned and glared at her.

"No. Its only injured and temporally stunned. It will take a long time for it to recover from the chidori discharge."

Yuki returned Sasuke's glare. Sasuke shook his head and started to walk away.

"Is that how you treat an old friend, little Sasuke?" Yuki rasped.

Sasuke stopped dead in his track and looked at Yuki wide-eyed.

"Who the hell are you!? How do you know me!?" He damanded.

"I've known you since you were little Sasuke. Remember that girl that your brother was always with? I know deep down you already know who I am." Yuki tiredly replied.

"It can't be.........Yuki? Is that really you?"

Yuki smiled and nodded weakly. Her injuries were taking a toll on her but, she still had the strength to talk with him.





There ya go. More next week.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 19, 2008)

how bout more tomarrow???
that was good.. and full of irony!! Sasuke attacked Yuki!! He attacked an old friend!! HAHAHAA!! BLACKMAILING TIME!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> how bout more tomarrow???
> that was good.. and full of irony!! Sasuke attacked Yuki!! He attacked an old friend!! HAHAHAA!! BLACKMAILING TIME!!!



I don't write chapters that fast clara. I work and I have school work to do. And I just started on the next chapter last night. no pushing me. or i'll end the fic.(not really. just a threat)-.-


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 23, 2008)

great fanfic


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 23, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> great fanfic



thanxs. ^^ I always enjoy having new readers.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2008)

New chap!!!! Enjoy!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 17: Betrayal

Sasuke sat there and listened to Yuki fill him in on what he missed the last couple of years. Yuki had long since changed back to human and was focusing the rest of her chakra to heal her wounds. When she finished, she just bandaged what she didn't heal.

"Why didn't you finish healing the wound?" Sasuke asked.

"As I said, I'm a half breed. I can't do all the things like my father could. So I'm stuck with only healing a wound until it stops bleeding."

"Strange."

"I've gotten used to it."

Sasuke sighed and gazed at the moon. _It soon will be dawn,_he noted.

"You've seen him recently, haven't you?" Sasuke muttered.

"Yea. He's traveling with us. He wanted to help find you."

"Why? So he can beat the crap out of me like the last time?"

"No. Itachi has his reasons."

"So he had a reason for killing mother and father!?" He shouted.

Yuki shook her head and gazed at the now rising sun.

"Sasuke, I think its about time you knew the truth of what happened. Itachi is wrong for not telling you in the first place."

"What are you talking about? He killed them and now I'm going to kill him. Its' fair."

"You can't just go around and kill people without knowing the truth."

"Yea I can."

"Your brother has corrupted you in more ways than you think."

"He has done no such thing! Everything I've done has been by my own choice!"

"Hush!"

Yuki smacked him in the head. Sasuke glared at her. He was about to say something else but she smacked him again. He rubbed his head and muttered curses.

"Shut up and listen Sasuke. I only know parts of what really happened. Your brother wouldn't tell even if he was dying. He loved the village alot. The elders took advantage of that and told him to wipe out Uchiha. So he did, but he couldn't bring himself to kill you."

"Do you expect me to believe that rubbish?"

"You can if you what to. I don't really expect you to."

She yawned and stretched. She knew that today she'll suffer from the lack of sleep.

"Believe what you want Sasuke. As for me, I'm heading back to them."

"I'm coming with you." Sasuke growled.

Yuki grinned and led them throught the forest. Sasuke kept her in his sight just in case she decided to leave them. When they got there, Yuki gasped at what laid before her. The campsite was destroyed and was surrounded by Akatsuki members. Naruto, Sakura, and Sai, were tied up and gaged. Itachi glanced at her then looked away.

"What the hell is going on Itachi? Why are they here?" Yuki asked.

"I did what I was supposed to do. My mission was to bring them the nine-tailed fox." Itachi coldly replied.

"You should be proud of him, un!" Deidara cheered.

"You.......You liar. You said you wouldn't. You damn dirty traitor." Yuki said.

Itachi looked away from her.

"Well done Itachi. Not only did you bring the kyuubi, you also brought the kit as a bonus."

Another man appeared. Yuki's body froze when she locked eye contact with him. He had sharingan much to her surprise. Yuki couldn't look away, something wouldn't let her.

"I didn't bring her as a bonus Madara. She just showed up."

"Wrong place, wrong time. Right kit?"

He brushed his hand against her cheek.Yuki growled a slight warning. He didn't even seem to care what she thought.
_Fuck....he's using Genjutsu.....very amature to be caught in genjutsu...._
Yuki bit her lip until it bled. It was enough to release her as Madara pulled out a kunai. Yuki jumped into a tree branch in response, her stiff and sore shoulder caused her to falter and nearly lose her grip. She turned her attention back to Itachi, hate burning in her eyes. Madara chuckled and walked toward her.

"Stand back Itachi. I'll show you how to deal with a fox.".


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 25, 2008)

when will the next chappy be finished don't stop typing cause
1 i'll hunt you down until you finish it and 
2 your a great writer


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 26, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> when will the next chappy be finished don't stop typing cause
> 1 i'll hunt you down until you finish it and
> 2 your a great writer



Next chap might be up sunday or so. It all depends if I have time to finish the chap. And thanks for the threat/compliment.


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 26, 2008)

your welcome and will you be my friend


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 27, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> your welcome and will you be my friend



Yes. And I also have the chap today. Enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 18: Captured! The black fox appears!

Everyone stood and watched the two stare down at each other. No one wanted to miss a second of what was going to happed. Madara and Yuki never looked away from each other. After what seemed like hours, Madara was the first one to strike with a fire style jutsu. Yuki jumped as the tree was engulfed in a colum of flame. She responded with using her own fire jutsu against him. Madara nimbly avioded and jumped behind her. Berfore Yuki could even turn around, Madara threw her to the ground and held her arms behind her. Yuki kicked her feet around but only managed to kick Madara were it counted. He gritted his teeth but didn't loosen his grip.

"Someone get me a rope! We can't allow her to weave hand signs! The faster we restrain her, the faster we can leave!"

Deidara handed him a rope. Madara took it and tightly bound Yuki's wrists. She looked around and found that Sasuke was talking to Itachi. Madara yanked Yuki to her feet.

"Your more trouble than your worth. No matter." He muttered.

Yuki spat blood in his face. Madara wiped it off and slapped her across the face. Itachi flinched and bit his lip. Seeing Madara treat her like that made his blood boil. He didn't dare confront the Uchiha elder, not yet at least. The red stone started to glow a dull red. It caught Madara's attention and he held it in his hand. He studied it for a long time then smiled.

"Kyuubi gave this to you for protection?"

Yuki glared at him.

"That clever old fox. He knew I would go after the younger and weaker kit. To bad for him that I know his little game. You won't be needing this anymore."

He yanked the chain for around her neck and threw it over by Itachi.

"Grab the captives and lets go."

Madara slung Yuki over his shoulder and led the rest of the Akatsuki back to base. Itachi picked up the stone and dropped it into his pocket, then caught up with Madara. He quickly glanced at Yuki only to see that she had given up on struggling to get free. Her once bright eyes were dull with dispair.

"Madara, why do we need her? We have the nine-tails, I'm sure we've no use for her." Itachi said.

"Thats were your wrong Itachi. Uchiha can control Kyuubi and since Yuki is part fox, that means she can be controled also. Just an extra pawn in helping Akatsuki reach its goal." Madara replied.

The group finally made it back to base. The captives were trown into poorly lit chambers. Madara made sure that Yuki and Naruto were especially seperated from each other. He didn't want Kyuubi trying something. Yuki watched Itachi as he closed the gate door and locked it. He shudddered at the sight of her eyes. It was still dull but was showing hints of fury and unmeasured rage.

"I hope you die an angonozing death. Slow and painful." She growled and turned away. 

Itachi's face paled and he quickly left. He left the base to get some air. He didn't know how far he went but he didn't care. Until....a blood chilling howl peirced the air. He whirled around to gaze at red piercing eyes. The creature snarled and pushed him to the ground and held him down with a massive paw. Itachi gazed at it and in horror, realized it was a fox. It had black fur and blood red eyes. The fox bared its fangs and salivia dripped onto Itachi.

"I'll kill you human. No one harms my baby sister and gets away with it. Tell me where she is now and I promise your death will be quick and painless." It snarled.

_Good god, what have I done?,_Itachi thought.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 27, 2008)

.........itachi... itachi..... itachi.. Itachi... ITACHI... ITACHI!!!
inner: BASTARD!!
TOO FAR!!
inner: TRAITOR!!!!...?
THANK YOU!!
inner: TRAITOR!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> .........itachi... itachi..... itachi.. Itachi... ITACHI... ITACHI!!!
> inner: BASTARD!!
> TOO FAR!!
> inner: TRAITOR!!!!...?
> ...



wait til you see the next chap. that'll knock you one.


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 1, 2008)

great chappy keep it up


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 1, 2008)

do not ask about the picture


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> great chappy keep it up



lol thanx. 



dragon kid said:


> do not ask about the picture



i won't. I kinda like it actually.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 1, 2008)

O~O *tries talking calmly, strained with anger* Itachi... now.. that was... not appropriate at all... don't you think.. you could have... dealt with the situation better??????
it: I could do nothing......
inner: LIER!!
now..... now... calm down... now.. just.. that's it i'm just plan pissed. ITACHI IM KILLING YOU!!
it: I'm already dead... *sad and depressed*
THEN I'LL KILL YA AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 2, 2008)

ok clara what mental instution are you at


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> O~O *tries talking calmly, strained with anger* Itachi... now.. that was... not appropriate at all... don't you think.. you could have... dealt with the situation better??????
> it: I could do nothing......
> inner: LIER!!
> now..... now... calm down... now.. just.. that's it i'm just plan pissed. ITACHI IM KILLING YOU!!
> ...



Geez clara, calm down will ya??? Its just a story. I don't think you should kill Itachi again anyways.



dragon kid said:


> ok clara what mental instution are you at



Probally the one in MEXICO. l3 She's gonna kill me now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 3, 2008)

-_-
inner: ... shall I do the honors this time or should you just do the honors of #2500?
.... I will this time... you get #2501..
inner: Deal... *stalks towards dragon with chainsaw*
*walks slowly to sasuke luver with rusty knife*


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 4, 2008)

you will not kill me 
(inner) pulls out katana and stabs clara
"die"


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 4, 2008)

what time zones are you guys in


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 4, 2008)

pulls out chainsaw and kills gaara


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 4, 2008)

wha ha ha die gaara i hope that hurt clara


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> inner: ... shall I do the honors this time or should you just do the honors of #2500?
> .... I will this time... you get #2501..
> inner: Deal... *stalks towards dragon with chainsaw*
> *walks slowly to sasuke luver with rusty knife*



Nice try. U kill me now and I'll stop writing the fic. Then u'll never know wat happened nxt. l3 beat that.



dragon kid said:


> what time zones are you guys in



Central United Sates for me. Not sure about *clara, being in Mexico and all*. l3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2008)

Next Chap!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 19: Bonds

It was dark. There was no light in Yuki?s captive chamber. She didn?t care anymore, it was more comforting than depressing. 

?Humans. Blah! All they ever care about is themselves.? Yuki muttered.

She sniffed and rubbed her bleary eyes. The dark she could handle, but being alone with no contact, she cried a little. Once again after a long time, she felt like the whole world turned against her. It made her feel like a useless half breed with no purpose in life.

?It hurts to be alone doesn?t it??

Yuki sniffed and turned to meet Sasuke?s gaze. He stood by the door, letting light in from the hall.

?I don?t need your sympathy.? She snapped.

?You need someone?s sympathy. You?re a mess. You long for someone to love you right??

?What do you know? You know nothing about me.?

?I don?t have to. Your eyes tell the story.?

?What the hell are you talking about??

Sasuke sighed and walked toward her. She gulped and hid her face. Sasuke put his hand under her chin and gently lifted her head until she gazed into his dark onyx eyes.

?You can tell something about someone by looking at their eyes. Your eyes tell a lot about you. It tells me about your loneliness, your hate, and most of all, your suffering.? Sasuke gently replied.

?Why? Why are you so concerned about it??

?Its simple Yuki. Your eyes are like mine. You?ve been hurt by people you once trusted or even loved. You nearly lived the same life as I have.?

Yuki blinked. She was getting really confused now.

?We?re both alike in more ways than you think. We both hurt deep inside because our loved ones were taken from us when we were younger.?

?I thought I was worse off then anyone at first. Now I realize that you felt the same way??.I was foolish to trust someone like Itachi.?

?Itachi never cared about how anyone felt. He?s to focused with his own goals.?

Sasuke brushed his hand against her cheek. Yuki blushed deeply and thought she felt her heart skip a beat.

?He doesn?t realize that he know lost the best thing that could happen to him. I even can see how special you are. Its his lose and my gain. Your worth something to me?

Sasuke brushed his lips against hers. He kissed her deeply and she kissed him back. Yuki had never felt this way toward him before.

?I proved him wrong??..I finally proved him wrong.? She exclaimed.

?Who?? Sasuke asked in between kisses.

?My brother.?

?You have a brother??

?Yea. Older. He said no one will show they like me. Said I was better off living in isolation like him.?

Sasuke looked her in the eye.

?Isolation bring nothing but suffering. You don?t need any more of that.?

Sasuke stood up and held his hand toward her.

?If you feel the same way about me, take my hand. Take your place at my side and come with me.?

Yuki looked at him. She smiled and grab his hand. He helped her to her feet and kissed her quickly. Together, They walked out of the darkness of the room and into the light of the hall.
Itachi bit his lip. The fox seemed to be in deep thought about what Itachi explained awhile ago. The fox released him and glared at him.

?You better not be lying to me. You will take me to see my sister tomorrow evening.? It growled.

?Surely your not planning to attack the base.? Itachi replied.

?I?m going there to get my sister and stop them from using father?s power.?

?Alright. Don?t blame me when they kill you.?

?Let the mongrels try. It?ll be their last.? The fox licked his lips and laughed hoarsely.

?Hey, what?s your name anyways?? Itachi asked.

?Naoki.? Was the growled reply.

_You?ll be the one to meet your death tomorrow. No one interferes with Akatsuki and gets away with it._ Itachi thought.




next one in a couple of days.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

-_- i live in ohio thank you.

*tackles dragon* DAMN YOU YOU MOTHER FUCKER!! I HOPE YOU DIE YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT!! *rest censored*

nice chap... cheater yuki....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- i live in ohio thank you.
> 
> *tackles dragon* DAMN YOU YOU MOTHER FUCKER!! I HOPE YOU DIE YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT!! *rest censored*
> 
> nice chap... cheater yuki....



I know you live in Ohio. I was just trying to piss you off. BTW, you'll soon see the point of that part in the chapter and plus, I wrote that chap during my history class so thats why its a little like that. I got bored ok???


----------



## Raptor31 (Oct 6, 2008)

uhh nothing to Say =p


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

nothin to say??? Oh... but thats a burn against you buddy... you just said something....

you wrote the chapter.... in history... class?? ARE YOU NUTS?! ID BE SLEEPING!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> nothin to say??? Oh... but thats a burn against you buddy... you just said something....
> 
> you wrote the chapter.... in history... class?? ARE YOU NUTS?! ID BE SLEEPING!!



So would I!! BTW, here's the next chap. This time, I wrote it during study hall.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 20: Is escape possible???

?He?ll be here by evening.? Itachi reported.

Madara nodded slowly.

?Well done Itachi. Your going to be greatly rewarded for this.?

Itachi looked down. He didn?t know why but, he was more concerned of Madara?s plan for Yuki.

?What?s wrong Itachi? Your awfully quiet.?

?Madara, how?s Yuki been? Has she been cooperating??

?Concerned on her welfare? She hasn?t been cooperating as planned. We?re going to break her wild spirit until she?s obedient.? 

?You can?t do that! Don?t you think she?s been hurt enough?!? Itachi yelled.

?She needs it beaten in her head to understand she isn?t a free spirit. She hasn?t had parental guidance when she was younger. So I?m fixing the problem.?

?Your better off killing her then that. She won?t do anything she doesn?t want to. She rather die.?

?If it comes to that, so be it.?

Itachi spat on the floor in anger and walked away.

?Don?t do anything you?ll regret Itachi!? Madara yelled.

Itachi stopped and turned to glare at Madara, his sharingan blazing in his eyes.

?You know what Madara? FUCK YOU.?

Itachi walked out. He wanted to go explain to Yuki what he had done. But now, Sasuke was guarding the door.

?Move aside Sasuke.? Itachi growled.

?Sorry Itachi. No can do. Your not allowed in here at the moment.?

Itachi was just about to beat the crap out of Sasuke when they heard an ear-splitting roar followed by a scream come from the room. Itachi shoved Sasuke out of the way and kicked the door down. Yuki had somehow managed to change into a fox. Her fangs and muzzle were covered in blood. Some of the Akatsuki members stood well away from her. Itachi gasped when he was that Naoki stood next to his sister. How he got in there, Itachi will never know. Both foxes showed signs of heavy fighting. They had wounds all over their bodies that still bled. When Itachi looked carefully at them, he realized that for some odd reason, Yuki looked like she was leaning on Naoki for support.

?Well how do you like that? He showed up sooner.?

Madara walked into the room. Yuki and Naoki growled hatefully. Madara looked at Deidara.

?I thought I told you guys to kill her before he showed up. Why is she still alive??

?That blasted  fox came and attacked us. Kisame only managed a near fatal blow sir.?

Itachi looked at Kisame?s sword. The sword was completely covered in blood. Itachi had it, now he was mad.

?You bastards! Your dead!? Itachi yelled.

Yuki turned her attention to Itachi. She watched as some Akatsuki members held him back. She didn?t understand why he was acting like that, she thought he didn?t care. Itachi attacked anyone that dared come close. Deidara and Zetsu grabbed a hold of Itachi and held him as Madara approached.

?You traitor Itachi. Why have you turned against us??

?I was a fool to believe I couldn?t hurt Yuki by listening to you. Instead, she?s hurt physically and emotionally because of my actions. I was a jerk and I don?t deserve her mercy.?

?You don?t deserve anyone?s mercy at the moment. You?ll die Itachi.?

?Go ahead and try.?

Naoki turned to his sister.

?Learned his lesson?? He whispered.

?I guess I?ll let him off easy. Now, lets show these morons never to underestimate us.?

Naoki grinned and let off a blood-curtailing  roar. Everyone turned to watch as the two siblings jump to opposite ends of the room and started weaving hand signs. The two were chanting something as the room started to be unbearably over whelmed by their combined chakra. Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Sai, ran in the room. Itachi looked at Sasuke questionably.

?I?ll explain later.? Sasuke growled.

?Ok. Then explain your little ?talk? with Yuki last night.? Itachi muttered.

?How?d you know about that? You weren?t here.?

?I had a crow watching.?

?You have to ask her. She was the one that thought of it.?

?WTF are you talking about!??

?She was teaching you a lesson you baka! She knew you?d betray Naruto to Akatsuki so she asked me and Naoki to help her punish you!?

?That cunning fox???She knows me to well. By the way, what the hell are those two doing??

?Getting us an escape route??..hopefully.?

Yuki and Naoki slammed their paws down on the ground. They looked at each other intently and for awhile, it seemed like time had stopped. Itachi was the first on to look down as water rapidly filled up the room.

?Are they trying to kill us!?? Naruto yelled.

?Calm down Naruto. Its part of their plan.? Sasuke muttered.

?This better work.? Itachi replied.


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 6, 2008)

sweet chappy your best one yet and if my teacher caught me writing in history class or study hall i'd get sent to OSS i don't now why though


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 6, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> sweet chappy your best one yet and if my teacher caught me writing in history class or study hall i'd get sent to OSS i don't now why though



My teachers don't care what I do as long as I turn in my work on time.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

dude... Noaki is awesome... he's tempermental.. which makes it all the better...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude... Noaki is awesome... he's tempermental.. which makes it all the better...



Thank you. I had thought of making him tempermental cuz it would be more fun.


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
what grade are you guys in


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> what grade are you guys in



10th. wish i was in 11th though.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

9th. suppose to be 10th, but i'm two years young. lol.
reason why, I'm in mostly all advanced classes except three: gym, art, and band.


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 7, 2008)

7th but i can keep up with you guys any day


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

ok. i don't care. _._ I fall asleep in math and history too much...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 8, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> 7th but i can keep up with you guys any day



yea right. whats the midpoint of...(2,8),(-5,3)????? lets see if you know that.



claraofthesand said:


> ok. i don't care. _._ I fall asleep in math and history too much...



your like my friend............she falls asleep in class all the time.........


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 8, 2008)

A(X1 plus X2 divided by 2)


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 8, 2008)

then do the same for B


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 8, 2008)

(-1.5,5.5)


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 9, 2008)

wtf............your in 7th grade????................i'm in geometry class for god's sake........ok, whats the distance formula?????


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 9, 2008)

give me chappy and i give you answer


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 10, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> give me chappy and i give you answer



but i'm not done with the chap yet.............i'll have it done tonight at best.....but i won't post till tomorrow.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2008)

if he were to give you the distance fomula... he'd have to use a program on the computer..


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 10, 2008)

no i won't i promise no i give my word on my honor


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 10, 2008)

here's the answer you have to find the square root of 74


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 10, 2008)

1st...-5-2 thats neg. 5 minus 2 then times that answer by the second power u know.. the litle 2 that you sometimes c in the upper right hand corner of the main #...then you find the answer of 3 minus 8 you raise that to the second power also. then you take both of those answers and add em


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 10, 2008)

any one there


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hello
you said you would post today and i gave you the answer ahead of time so come on


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 11, 2008)

okay.....forgetting the math for now.....here's your new chap you bunch of muchers.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 21: Sibling bickering 

Most of them were panicking. They thought the foxes were going to drown them. The water was already up to their necks and still continued to rise. Naoki stood up on his hind legs and started clawing at the ceiling. Rocks rained down every time he was successful in ripping off a chunk. At last, Naoki had ripped a hole in the ceiling big enough for him to crawl through. He looked at Yuki and nodded. He kept the Akatsuki at bay while Yuki grabbed everyone else. She stopped at Itachi.

?You better grab on. Or unless you want to die with them?? She growled.

?No need to tell me twice.? Itachi replied.

He grabbed a tuff of fur and held on as Yuki made her way back to Naoki. Naoki looked at her passengers in disgust and shook his head.

?Humans?..? Naoki growled.

Yuki smacked him in reply and jumped through the hole, followed by Naoki. When they landed on solid ground, Naoki went back and sealed their escape route off so no one else could follow. Sasuke, Itachi, Naruto, Sakura, fell to the ground and sighed in relief. Yuki looked at them then glared at her brother.

"Where is he Naoki?" She hissed.

"I don't know what your talking about."

"The other one!"

Naoki sniffed and turned away. Yuki grolwed and leaped at him. Both were rolling on the ground, clawing, kicking, and biting each other.

"Spit him out Naoki!"

"NO!"

"I'll tell father!"

"SO!?"

Yuki bit his ear and tugged at it. Naoki yelped and spat Sai out. Sai whipped of the slober that was on him.

"I never want to see the inside of a monster's mouth again." Sai muttered.

"Just be glad he didn't swallow." Sakura replied.

Yuki letted go of Naoki's ear and walked over to Itachi. She shifted back to human and just looked at him.

"You must hate me." Itachi said.

"Anyone can make mistakes Itachi. I can't find any reason to hate you." 

"You should. You nearly died."

"I've had many close calls in the past Itachi. You should know that as well as I do."

"I know that."

"Then you shouldn't worry about it. I'm still alive."

"And thats all that matters right now."

He pulled her close to him and hugged her. Yuki allowed him to stroke the back of her head. Naoki growled in disapproval but was quieted by a glare from Yuki. That night was the worst night ever of Naoki's life. He couldn't think of anything worse than this. He thought his sister had more sense in her head than this. Yuki was constantly flirting with Itachi. She?d tease him, poke him, kiss him, hug him, it really pissed off Naoki. Many times he tried to stop her but, she would get upset with him. So now, he just gave Itachi a death glare most of the night, while his sister slept cuddled up with the Uchiha.

?Father?s pampered princess.? Naoki muttered.

He sighed and gazed at the night sky until he finally drifted into an unrestful sleep.




ok. now just to say, i'm in need of some OC's for my new fanfic. so plz help me out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

lololol.... yuki is pampered.
AND NAOKI TRIED TO EAT SAI!! HHAAAHAA!!!!! He deserves it.. that emotionless bastard..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> lololol.... yuki is pampered.
> AND NAOKI TRIED TO EAT SAI!! HHAAAHAA!!!!! He deserves it.. that emotionless bastard..



okay..............this is awkeward.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 13, 2008)

how?? I just said sai deserved to be eaten... that emotionless bastard..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> how?? I just said sai deserved to be eaten... that emotionless bastard..



Alright. This pain's me to say the but, THIS IS THE LAST CHAPTER. sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 22: Painful Goodbyes. The start of a new life.

Itachi was up sooner then anyone else. Instead of getting up, he stayed put. He was more interested in admiring Yuki while she slept. He shifted his gaze slightly to see that Sasuke was quietly sneaking off. Sasuke regarded Itachi with dark eyes and then fled into the woods.

?Where the fuck does he think he?s going?? Itachi muttered.

Itachi was having a difficult time in getting up. He didn?t want to wake Yuki. He moved every so slightly and Yuki growled quietly and gripped his cloak tightly. He rolled his eyes then removed the cloak quickly and quietly. He followed the path Sasuke took and caught up with him.

?WTF do you want Itachi??

?Where do you think your going? They risked a lot to find you. You should at least come back to the leaf.?

?I don?t want to go back. I don?t feel like it. What about you? What do YOU plan on doing??

?I don?t know.?

?Then leave me alone. Don?t try to stop me.?

?Who said I was going to stop you? Do what you want to do. Just try to stay alive.?

Sasuke snorted and left. Itachi sighed and headed back to the others. Everyone was up and enjoying a small fight between Naoki and Yuki. Yuki ignored him and just kept rubbing the fact they she was wearing Itachi?s cloak in. Naoki gave up and just glared at her.

?Can I have my cloak back?? Itachi asked.

Yuki grinned sheepishly and handed him the cloak.

?So what now?? Naruto asked.

?Just head back to the leaf.? Itachi replied.

Everyone looked at Itachi wide-eyed. All were shocked.

?I mean there?s nothing left out here for us. I say its? time that me and Yuki go back home with you guys.? 

Everyone nodded in agreement and headed toward the leaf. It was a long and interesting journey but thet finally made it back. As they approached the gate, Yuki stopped suddenly and gazed behind them. Itachi and everyone else looked in the direction she was. Naoki stood by the forest,  gazing sadly at them. Itachi saw a tear roll down Yuki?s cheek as she looked at Naoki.

?What?s wrong Yuki? Isn?t he coming?? Itachi asked.

?No. He can?t Itachi. He was born in a time that humans were considered enemies at first. So he can?t stand to be around them without killing. This is were we part.? She choked. 

Sh watched as Naoki turned and disappeared into the woods as if he was never there.

?Perhaps you?ll see him again.? Itachi replied.

?Someday Itachi, someday. As for now, its time we started our new life here.?

Itachi smiled warmly as the group walked past the village gate and entered the safety of the Hidden Leaf village.





now i end the fic.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 14, 2008)

ignoring the yuki part... 
inner: ... you're sick... 
 big... throbbi-
inner: OK!! STOP THAT!!!
 hehehheee...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ignoring the yuki part...
> inner: ... you're sick...
> big... throbbi-
> inner: OK!! STOP THAT!!!
> hehehheee...



I take that as you LIKE the chappy..............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 15, 2008)

ehahehahehekdoduoausdkfuehke..
inner: .... ok... i'll translate... yes.. 
 heahdhfsldufaodigueee....
inner: O=o um.. she likes the... thr- ok that's just too weird!!! EW!! CLARA YOU'RE SICK!!
 hdalheheeee...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ehahehahehekdoduoausdkfuehke..
> inner: .... ok... i'll translate... yes..
> heahdhfsldufaodigueee....
> inner: O=o um.. she likes the... thr- ok that's just too weird!!! EW!! CLARA YOU'RE SICK!!
> hdalheheeee...



????????????????  I want to know!!!!!!!!!! speak in english clara!!!!!!!............or do i have to resort to.......................or this one...............you gonna talk now????? IN ENGLISH????


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 18, 2008)

*hahshdhbheuwqufbhsfueka*

 fyegfudahjfsjbhjxbshajbdhewkdhefuek(
Inner) dragonkid your sick
feifhdhjkscnahueihfejks
(inner) no i will not transalate
 fueiwchjdagfewuka
(inner) no your a sick kid also he really likes the chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2008)

ahdhlasodhfiaohsdlvn...
inner: O.o OH MY GOD!! SHUT UP!!
lakhslknva... heheh...
inner: I AM NOT TRANSLATING THAT!!!!
hlfadjssoaijssss.. heheheheheee.....
inner: STOP IT!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2008)

.............................*TRANSLATE OR I'LL KILL YOU ALL!!!!!!*...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

inner: you can't really k- no just do that, KILL CLARA!!
*punch*
inner: Fine.. but I'll say as appropriate as possible...

inner: She really means.. um.. its hot... and... shes a sick cest obsessed freak.. you get it now?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

Now was that so hard??? Jeez, your all crazy I tell you.... It doesn't kill anyone to translate.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2008)

inner: Well... if you could understand what she was saying... you wouldn't translate it right away EITHER!!!!
hehehee... lasduno-
inner: SHUT UP!!!
hehhee...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> inner: Well... if you could understand what she was saying... you wouldn't translate it right away EITHER!!!!
> hehehee... lasduno-
> inner: SHUT UP!!!
> hehhee...



.............lol...............i'm starting to hav fun with this.............


----------

